# Deep-Fried Turkey, Ever Make One?



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2014)

I've only roasted turkeys in a regular oven, but the deep-fried turkeys look like they might be very tasty and tender.  Did you ever make on or eat one yourself?  I know there's stories of a lot of deep-fryers tipping over and burning people or starting fires.  Don't think I'd make one at home.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 7, 2014)

The Scottish have a reputation for poor health because they love to deep-fry their food.  I think that's rather unfair, and we do have world class food here.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 7, 2014)

I've never done it...takes too much oil and clean up, But I was @ a gathering where they did it. The bird was very tasty.


----------



## Shirley (Oct 7, 2014)

Yes. They are more tender and juicy than oven roasted. They also cook much quicker. We have never had a problem with it tipping. I do recommend being cautious with them.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 7, 2014)

Nope, never had it, but, I've heard about people burning their hair, clothing off and sometimes the yard and anything near it down when trying it out for the first time.  :holymoly:  Mostly though, people have said it really taste delicious.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Oct 7, 2014)

Haven`t done one but I`ve had it. Didn`t think it was as good as the turkey we cook on our Weber kettle. We have done our turkeys this way for over 40 years now. Takes about 3 hours for a 25 pound turkey.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 7, 2014)

OH my, that looks fabulous Mrs. Robinson!
I have eaten deep fired turkey and it was very good, but I prefer oven-roasted. Yours however, looks like the greatest.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 9, 2014)

Nope, would never ever have thought of frying one! Would need a huge pot as well? I roast turkey in the oven with herbs and sausage meat.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 9, 2014)

I've never done it myself, but I've eaten deep-fried turkey, and it's delicious. The only thing really wrong with it is that the house doesn't get the "turkey's roasting!" smell.

Mrs. Robinson, that turkey looks like it needs me to dig in. Mind if I do a HenryVIII and skip the fork? Yum!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 4, 2014)

That looks yummy Mrs. R!   Here's more about deep frying...http://www.buzzfeed.com/christinebyrne/how-to-fry-a-turkey


----------



## QuickSilver (Nov 4, 2014)

I had it once and my husband's niece's house.  I wasn't that impressed.. and it looked dangerous.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Nov 10, 2014)

I got a turkey fryer for Xmas one year, waited until summer to use it.  You need 5 gals of peanut oil, you need an adequate space outside to cook it.  IT MUST BE THAWED!!! A frozen turkey will explode when immersed in the heated oil.  It is dangerous and has to be watched whenever anyone not only children are present.  If anyone is allergic to peanuts you better keep the ambulance on speed dial.

Personally I prefer the traditional roasted turkey over the deep fried one, maybe I overcooked it because it was little more crunchy in places.  I attempted it one time not unlike my juicer I purchased and had to clean after making one glass of juice.  Sold both at a loss.


----------



## 911 (Nov 10, 2014)

I'd like to try it. I mean taste it.


----------

